# condom broke, think i'm ovulating-do i need to take EC?



## coloradomama1 (Dec 31, 2006)

i know this should go in FP but there's no one over there and i need advice quickly...here's the situation-
first of all i'm not positive if i'm ovulating since i just got my period back at 16 months post partum but i've had some discharge this week so it feels like i might be?
i've had one episode of mostly spotting and then another that more resembled a period.
the last one was around 2 weeks ago when dd started STTN more or less.
she's back to teething and nursing at night and 3-5 times during the day.
is this enough to keep me from getting pregnant still? we had a condom break on us last night and dp doesn't pull out. yikes. don't know if we're ready for another baby, would like to leave it up to fate but i'm considering heading to pharmacy for EC in the am. sorry if this is unclear, i'm trying to get it out quickly and get to a crying babe before she wakes up completely.
thoughts?


----------



## smileychik (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know what you should do but I will tell you that I would think carefully before taking ec. I took it a few months ago and it has made my life hellish. I had two horrible periods in one month.I had another 48ish days later, and now im about on day 6o of my cycle







I always have had perfect 30 - 31 day cycles and now i am beyond messed up, and whenever i do have a period it is so painful that i can barely get out of bed. But i didnt get prego so the ec worked. Just thought id let ya know


----------



## coloradomama1 (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for replying and for the heads up, i didn't even consider side effects..
anyone else?


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

what is EC?


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

This link has some general info about EC (emergency contraception).

This section should help you figure out whether or not you want/need to take EC.

And this section talks about side effects.

And if you want to read about other women's experiences with EC, these entries might be of some use.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## guestmama9904 (Jul 6, 2002)

i have used EC, as in plan b and noticed no side effects whatsoever, no changes in fertility cycle at all, menses arived on time, no more cramping, no mood changes ect. if youre comfortable taking plan b it is an effective option.


----------



## coloradomama1 (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks for the replies ladies! i stopped by planned parenthood and got some this afternoon. i took it on a full stomach about an hour ago and i feel fine so far. i finally came to the deifinitive conclusion that i wasn't quite ready to take a chance on being pregnant!
ps-the sisterzeus and vaginapagina sites are awesome!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I've taken it too. Messed up my cycle a little, but only for a month or so, then back to normal.

I think you'll do fine with it. I've never heard of anyone having any serious problems from it, other than on this board.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I don't remember it messing with my cycles either. I had some cramps and started my period early that cycle, but then back to normal.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coloradomama1* 
thanks for the replies ladies! i stopped by planned parenthood and got some this afternoon. i took it on a full stomach about an hour ago and i feel fine so far. i finally came to the deifinitive conclusion that i wasn't quite ready to take a chance on being pregnant!
ps-the sisterzeus and vaginapagina sites are awesome!

Glad you like VP! But I'm even more glad that you're feeling fine so far. Keep us updated!


----------

